# Halo extreme log! (kinda)



## ecot3c inside (Nov 6, 2011)

okay I would love to take some pics but I don't have the time, but I do have a before pic that I had for an ab contest and I will take an after pic.  My diet is a seafood diet (aka, eat anything and everything ) 

stats:
-24yrs 
-190 pounds (as of just now)
-10% bf (this is an estimation and normally varies)
- 3 years of hard lifting

diet:
anything I can fit in my mouth (not trying to lose weight, but bulk and keep a good figure)

routine:

generally my work schedule determines when I get to workout, but I normally go 5X a week. My routine is anything BUT organized because if i miss a day I will combine 2 in 1 because of work.  so for the sake of argument about my routine I'm not going to put it. It is the basic. arms,legs, shoulders, lats, chest. ect. (got it?) (sorry for the surprise Nohe, but i actually paid for this shit   )

progress:

this is day 4 on halo, 1st and 2nd day were 50mg.  3rd and future are 75mg.  all with liver aid.  I noticed I am getting sore for a change when I workout (never used to happen, so something is growing!)  I grew an extra vein in my upper abdominals, my vascular physique looks very nice!  I also noticed more muscle fibers are showing ALOT more especally in my shoulders and pecks.  I gained maybe 3 pounds, but it's too soon to tell for sure if it's true mass and not a blocked up turd  .BIG is coming...  so far, I love it. Almost better than DMZ

tune in for updates!


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 6, 2011)

Another Halo log I'm following. I'm really interested in the 3rd/4th week from you guys. 



ecot3c inside said:


> ...Almost better than DMZ...


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 6, 2011)

Everyone is loving the halo


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 6, 2011)

Im watching this guys thread, yours and gamma's. 

Great to have 3 objective opinions of the same product at the same time. 

Thinking of going with SDMZ again or try something new.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Nov 7, 2011)

day 5, 75mg, missed my second pill at lunch time so took two a little before bedtime, then hit up the gym. used some preworkout, 
-benched 250, 8 reps, 3 sets. (that's a little bit higher than what I normally bench 240.  After the first set my arms were throbbing like a jolting erection. I was totally pumped more than I have been in a long time probably since SDMZ). 
-peck deck 225X3, 12 reps
-shrugs  340, 16 reps, 3 sets (amazing!)
-DB tricep rear ext. 80lbs 16 reps, 3 sets


no weight gain as of yet, but i haven't been eating too much while I work  It was late, didn't stay too long, maybe 40 mins I felt like I was going to throw up mixing preworkout and porkchops. overall i think I toned up a tiny bit, and my arms defiantly got a little bigger (pinch)


----------



## Hubauer (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey man! What are you using for PCT? I think everyone uses a SERM with halo, but I'm having a hard time finding a dose. 

Good log, I'll be following cause I'm starting some halo extreme soon


----------



## ecot3c inside (Nov 9, 2011)

Hubauer said:


> Hey man! What are you using for PCT? I think everyone uses a SERM with halo, but I'm having a hard time finding a dose.
> 
> Good log, I'll be following cause I'm starting some halo extreme soon



probably clomid, but Im jumping on mdrol extreme right after for more gains.  I guess im not most people with the SERM, but this way you get a solid answer with no doubts.  dose depends on what SERM your using, it's in the forums around here somewhere.


----------



## gamma (Nov 9, 2011)

hit it hard man   , how long will you be running both compounds ?


----------



## ecot3c inside (Nov 9, 2011)

update:

day 7, feeling the blood flowing through my veins..  gained 4 pounds. I'm now 194!  I feel as though my arms did in fact gain a couple cms resting circumference
 -currently: bicep= 14.4inchs  (rested, arms at side)(realized i should have measured before start)  
-Im still eating EVERYTHING, I usually have a huge breakfast and eat lunch around 3pm, dinner around 8pm.
-had a bit more energy in the gym today, I started doing legs (didn't see how much I can stack up on due to a splitting headache when pushing hard), did some stair step cardio, then worked some shrugs, abs, and close grip (again not my usual weight because of a shitty headache which was probably a combo of mr1, some nitrox c4 pills, and not eating yet)

ill post my before/after pic in the OP when I get em'.


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 9, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> ...didn't see how much I can stack up on due to a splitting headache when pushing hard...



So far I read two logs of you guys getting headaches.


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 10, 2011)

Are you guys not staying hydrated? Is your blood pressure too high? Whats up with the headaches?


----------



## ecot3c inside (Nov 11, 2011)

Im not sure what was going on with the headache, but it was only that one day.. my pee was clear so I wasn't dehydrated.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Nov 12, 2011)

day 10, gained .1in on my bicep (rested), I'm really feeling it and looking a bit more cut as well. Maybe gained a couple pounds unoticed, but I seem to be shedding fat and gaining muscle .  on a side note I've had some odd things happen to me, when my gf gets home from work at 4am she tried to tell me something and I was actually holding a conversation with her while I was sleeping, then she said something that totally set me off (she says), I pushed her off me screamed "get the fuck away from me", threw a pillow at the wall and said "fuck you". I don't remember most of this.. the only thing I remember is me on my knees on the bed looking at the pillow I obviously just hulk launched at the wall..., also (may or may not be related to halo) tired all the time, and my ears started ringing while driving one time and my brain had a weird sensation, it was the weirdest thing!.  

anyways- training wise I can comfortably push 250X8, 3 sets (time to up the weight!)
biceps X1 arm = 50lbsX8, 3 sets (I'm up 5lbs each arm since I started)
everything seems to be going up! this is just a little more than a week mind you!


----------



## ecot3c inside (Nov 12, 2011)

sorry guys I don't have a formal workout log, but it's hard to keep track. basically you get the jist of it right? everything is getting up!


----------



## ecot3c inside (Nov 18, 2011)

update: day 16, almost down to the bottom of the first (and only) bottle. I have a feeling it's going to start getting good near the end of it like the dmz  , I only gained a couple pounds but I got a good chisel for sure! I'm going to start up on some methadrol extreme nearing the end of this halo, might have to turn this thread into that lol. my strength is phenomenal and defiantly enjoy the halo at 75mg ED.

leg pressed 450X8 recently which is about 65 pounds more than my previous. 

defiantly enjoy the veins running through my chest!


----------

